# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  •سوال فوري• حل نامعادله ي دوگانه

## isolotus

سلام و ظهر بخير  :Yahoo (1): 
خوب اين سوال به دو روش حل شده : يكي كه خودم رفتم و روندش كاملا واضحه . دومي راه حل پيشنهادي پاسخنامست . ولي مشكل اينجاست من يه جوابي بدست ميارم پاسخنامه يه چيز ديگ ... هر دفعه هم همين جوابو ميارم  :Yahoo (4):  يعني كجارو اشتباه ميرم
پ.ن : همين راه حل تو سوال قبلي اين قشنگ جواب ميده !

----------


## hopluk

> مشکل شما تو جدولیه که برای راه حلت نوشتی...تو اون جدول وسطیه باید مثبت باشه و نه منفی...و اطرافشون هم باید عوض بشه یعنی مثبتشون بشه منفی


جدول تعیین علامت درسته.

----------


## isolotus

> مشکل شما تو جدولیه که برای راه حلت نوشتی...تو اون جدول وسطیه باید مثبت باشه و نه منفی...و اطرافشون هم باید عوض بشه یعنی مثبتشون بشه منفی


خوب اخه پشت هردوتا ايكس منفيه . نبايد منفي رو در منفي ضرب كنيم بشه مثبت ?

----------


## hopluk

> خوب اخه پشت هردوتا ايكس منفيه . نبايد منفي رو در منفي ضرب كنيم بشه مثبت ?


نه ، جدول تعیین علامت درسته مشکل از اون جا نیست ، مشکل راه حلت رو منطق حل سوالته. 
راه حل پاسخنامه درسته. در یک نامعادله ( double inequality ) هم زمان باید هر دو طرف درست باشن. دیگه در حل کردن چنین نامعادلاتی اینطوری ادغام نکنین.
نکته ی مهم تو اینجور نامعادلات اینه که وقتی وسط رو با عددی جمع با تفریق می کنین باید هم زمان هر دو طرف رو تغییر بدین.

----------


## isolotus

> نه ، جدول تعیین علامت درسته مشکل از اون جا نیست ، مشکل راه حلت رو منطق حل سوالته. 
> راه حل پاسخنامه درسته. در یک نامعادله ( double inequality ) هم زمان باید هر دو طرف درست باشن. دیگه در حل کردن چنین نامعادلاتی اینطوری ادغام نکنین.


اين راه حلو معلممون پيشنهاد كرد و گفت سريعتر به جواب ميرسين و درسته (البته تو يه سري سوالا جواب ميده) ولي اينجا نميدونم چرا نميشه !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

این روشتون منطقش کجاست؟ رو چه حسابی ادغام کردید و در هم ضرب کردید؟
اون مثبت چرا شده منفی؟

----------


## isolotus

> این روشتون منطقش کجاست؟ رو چه حسابی ادغام کردید و در هم ضرب کردید؟
> اون مثبت چرا شده منفی؟


خوب به ما اينجوري گفتن كه عبارت وسط چون از عبارت سمت چپ بزرگتره پس كم كنيم عبارت مثبت ميشه از اون سمت هم چون عبارت وسط از عبارت سمت راست كوچتكره كم كنيم منفي ميشه ... حالا ضرب اين دو عبارت صدردصد كوچكتر از صفر يعني منفي ميشه پس ميتونيم اينطوري تعيين علامت كنيم

----------


## navidm46

چرا منفی رو روی 4 فقط لحاظ کردی ؟ رو همش نباید لحاظ بشه ؟

----------


## navidm46

روشتو نفهمیدم ولی اگه قراره منفی لحاظ کنی باید رو همش باشه فک کنم

----------


## hopluk

> نه مطمئنم جدول تعیین معادله نادرسته...
> شما دو تا منفی ضرب کن...بقیشو میفهمی


نه ، تعیین علامت درسته ! شما برین یکبار دیگه یه مرور روی تعیین علامت های عبارات درجه دو بکنین. 
این دفعه بگین مطمئنید جدول تعیین علامت نادرسته عکس راه حل کامپیوتر رو پست می کنم.

----------


## hopluk

> روشتو نفهمیدم ولی اگه قراره منفی لحاظ کنی باید رو همش باشه فک کنم


ایشون اولش تو اون خط اول منفی رو لحاظ نکرده بودن بعدش تو خط دوم لحاظ کردن مشکلی نداره.

----------


## navidm46

> ایشون اولش تو اون خط اول منفی رو لحاظ نکرده بودن بعدش تو خط دوم لحاظ کردن مشکلی نداره.


 الان عبارت اول یعنی همون 5 منهای هفت ایکس تقسیم بر دو و ....  ضربدر دو شده ؟ یا منهای دو ؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام

دوتا نامعادله رو همینطوری نمیشه ضرب کرد توی هم. شرایط خاصی داره:



من نامعادله های شما رو که دیدم اصلا هم جهت نیستن. چجوری توی هم ضرب کردید؟

----------


## erfan2

*نه من الان به اشتباهم پی بردم.جدول درسته*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خوب به ما اينجوري گفتن كه عبارت وسط چون از عبارت سمت چپ بزرگتره پس كم كنيم عبارت مثبت ميشه از اون سمت هم چون عبارت وسط از عبارت سمت راست كوچتكره كم كنيم منفي ميشه ... حالا ضرب اين دو عبارت صدردصد كوچكتر از صفر يعني منفي ميشه پس ميتونيم اينطوري تعيين علامت كنيم


اگه عبارت وسط رو از عبارت سمت چپ کم کنی مثبت نشه چی؟
اگه عبارت وسط رو از عبارت سمت راست کم کنی منفی نشه چی؟

----------


## erfan2

*من فهمیدم مشکلش چیه*

----------


## isolotus

> اگه عبارت وسط رو از عبارت سمت چپ کم کنی مثبت نشه چی؟
> اگه عبارت وسط رو از عبارت سمت راست کم کنی منفی نشه چی؟


اخه خود سوال گفته از عبارت سمت راست كوچكتره پس صدردصد اگه كم كنيم ازش منفي ميشه همينطور براي اون يكي

----------


## erfan2

*ببین وقتی شما عبارت اول رو در عبارت دوم ضرب میکنید و میگید منفیه ، اون وقت دستگاه از کجا بفهمه کدوم یکی باید مثبت باشه کدوم یکی باید منفی؟ بنابر این دستگاه هردو حالت رو لحاظ میکنه و جواب میده. که یکی از این حالت ها تو فرض صورت سوال اشتباه درمیاد...مثلا شما جوابتون رو در نظر بگیرید. عدد 1- تو معادله باید صدق کنه و صدق هم میکنه اما توی مساله اصلی صورت سوال جواب نمیده...امتحان کنید*

----------


## erfan2

*مثلا اگر b-c بزرگتر از صفر باشه ، یعنی b بزرگتر از c هستش و اگه b-a کوچکتر از صفر باشه ، یعنی b کوچکتر از a هستش. اما وقتی b-a رو در b-c ضرب میکنید و میگید کوچکتر از صفره ، اونقوت دستگاه نمیدونه که باید b-c رو بزرگتر از صفر بگیره یا کوچکتر از اون؟ برای همین جواب نمیده*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اخه خود سوال گفته از عبارت سمت راست كوچكتره پس صدردصد اگه كم كنيم ازش منفي ميشه همينطور براي اون يكي


خیر. صد درصد منفی نمیشه. صد درصد باید منفی بشه!!! شما وقتی وسطی رو از سمت چپ کم میکنی باید یه عبارت منفی داشته باشی! پس همینجا باید x هایی که عبارت رو مثبت میکنه(مثل منفی یک) خارج از دامنه جواب نهایی بدونی!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *مثلا اگر b-c بزرگتر از صفر باشه ، یعنی b بزرگتر از c هستش و اگه b-a کوچکتر از صفر باشه ، یعنی b کوچکتر از a هستش. اما وقتی b-a رو در b-c ضرب میکنید و میگید کوچکتر از صفره ، اونقوت دستگاه نمیدونه که باید b-c رو بزرگتر از صفر بگیره یا کوچکتر از اون؟ برای همین جواب نمیده*


دستگاه که نیاز نداره چیزی بدونه یا ندونه عزیز! شما از دستگاه سوال میپرسی اونم به شما جواب میده! کسی که داره از دستگاه استفاده میکنه باید بدونه جواب دستگاه جواب سوال نیست. قبل از اون باید بدونه داره چه سوالی رو حل میکنه، منطق سوال چیه؟ منطق روش چیه؟ و...

----------


## Alir3zaa

> *
> ای بابا ضرب یک عدد مثبت در یک عدد منفی میشه یه عدد منفی دیگه
> حالا به کنار من برای چندمین بار میگم روش ایشون درسته و تنها مشکلی که  داره اینه که جدول تعیین علامت نامعادلش اشتباهه و جای مثبت و منفیش عوض  شده*



جدول که درسته. جفت ریشه ها هم مرتبه ی 1 هستن و علامت کنارشون  تغییر میکنه. شما توی نامعادله ای که این خانم نوشتن به جای x بذار 1000
جواب مثبته.
پس بعد از منهای یک پانزدهم مثبته... جفت ریشه ها هم که مرتبه 1 اند. پس قبل از منهای یک پانزدهم منفیه و دوباره مثبت
خودتون دارید میگید "ضرب یک عدد مثبت در یک عدد منفی میشه یه عدد منفی". اینکه عدد نیست. یه عبارت جبریه.
به هرحال این دوتا رو نمیشه توی هم ضرب کرد.
چون توی نامعادله ی h(x) < f(x) < g(x) وقتی تبدیل به یکیش میکنید هم دامنه بدست میاد نه برد! 



دیگه اون 2تایی که نوشتم رو نمیتونم توی هم ضرب کنم. چون از ضربشون ، هم دامنه بدست میاد نه برد.
این 2تا هم با هم فرق دارن.
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AF...AA%D8%B1%DA%A9
ویکیپدیا رو بخونید:
دامنهٔ مشترک یک تابع، مجموعهٔ مقادیری است که آن تابع *احتمال دارد* حاصل کند. باید توجه داشت این مفهوم با تصویر تابع متفاوت است، تصویر تابع مجموعهٔ مقادیر به دست آمده از اعمال دامنهٔ تابع است که زیرمجموعه‌ای از دامنهٔ مشترک خواهد بود.[۱][۲] 

من اینو قبلا از معلم دیفرانسیل مون پرسیدم.



> اخه خود سوال گفته از عبارت سمت راست كوچكتره پس  صدردصد اگه كم كنيم ازش منفي ميشه همينطور براي اون يكي


یه بار بخونینش. گفته a < f(x) < b
یعنی دو طرف نامعادله یک عدد باشن نه یک عبارت جبری. این نامعادله ای که شما نوشتید همه ی اجزاء اش عبارت جبری اند! 
h(x) < f(x) < g(x) 
اینو نمیشه به روشی که کتابتون گفته حل کرد...

----------


## erfan2

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



دستگاه که نیاز نداره چیزی بدونه یا ندونه عزیز! شما از دستگاه سوال میپرسی اونم به شما جواب میده! کسی که داره از دستگاه استفاده میکنه باید بدونه جواب دستگاه جواب سوال نیست. قبل از اون باید بدونه داره چه سوالی رو حل میکنه، منطق سوال چیه؟ منطق روش چیه؟ و...


منظورم رو نفهمیدید. منظورم از دستگاه خود فرد حل کنندس بدون اینکه چیزی از معادله اول بفهمه.*

----------


## isolotus

> جدول که درسته. جفت ریشه ها هم مرتبه ی 1 هستن و علامت کنارشون  تغییر میکنه. شما توی نامعادله ای که این خانم نوشتن به جای x بذار 1000
> جواب مثبته.
> پس بعد از منهای یک پانزدهم مثبته... جفت ریشه ها هم که مرتبه 1 اند. پس قبل از منهای یک پانزدهم منفیه و دوباره مثبت
> خودتون دارید میگید "ضرب یک عدد مثبت در یک عدد منفی میشه یه عدد منفی". اینکه عدد نیست. یه عبارت جبریه.
> به هرحال این دوتا رو نمیشه توی هم ضرب کرد.
> چون توی نامعادله ی h(x) < f(x) < g(x) وقتی تبدیل به یکیش میکنید هم دامنه بدست میاد نه برد! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وايبلهمتوجهشدمالان . مثالاشمفقطبيندوتاعددبود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## isolotus

> جدول که درسته. جفت ریشه ها هم مرتبه ی 1 هستن و علامت کنارشون  تغییر میکنه. شما توی نامعادله ای که این خانم نوشتن به جای x بذار 1000
> جواب مثبته.
> پس بعد از منهای یک پانزدهم مثبته... جفت ریشه ها هم که مرتبه 1 اند. پس قبل از منهای یک پانزدهم منفیه و دوباره مثبت
> خودتون دارید میگید "ضرب یک عدد مثبت در یک عدد منفی میشه یه عدد منفی". اینکه عدد نیست. یه عبارت جبریه.
> به هرحال این دوتا رو نمیشه توی هم ضرب کرد.
> چون توی نامعادله ی h(x) < f(x) < g(x) وقتی تبدیل به یکیش میکنید هم دامنه بدست میاد نه برد! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وايبلهمتوجهشدمالان . مثالاشمفقطبيندوتاعددبود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## isolotus

ممنون از همه بابت راهنماييهاتون 
سپاس :Y (694):

----------

